# Mk2, 8v turbo?



## Mich (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok so i am planning on pulling the engine in my mk2, its an 1.8 8v, and i want to turbo it, of course firstly im going to do cams and so on. And of course i came here because well you guys know what to do the best, so first off what kind of turbo should i go after, what manifold, whatever else? Please let me know as i am fairly new to forced induction. Thank U


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Mk2, 8v turbo? (Mich)*

what are your power goals?
how do you plan on fueling it?
what sort of managment are you using?
limited budget build?


----------



## Mich (Oct 7, 2009)

alright to do the engine im guessin ill throw 1-2 grand at that so i guess not to limited, fueling it probably piss pump gas, or ive been hearing good things bout e85, probably megasquirt


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Mich)*

megasquirt, small t3/t4, atp mani ( or clone) P&P the head, big cam.
with the revy 1.8 bottom end that would be a nice set-up, it would easily do 7000+ rpm, and maybe 300+ hp??
if you have the 8.5:1 comp 8v, get a good HG and some ARP studs and crank the boost to 25psi lol


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_megasquirt, small t3/t4, atp mani ( or clone) P&P the head, big cam.
with the revy 1.8 bottom end that would be a nice set-up, it would easily do 7000+ rpm, and maybe 300+ hp??
if you have the 8.5:1 comp 8v, get a good HG and some ARP studs and crank the boost to 25psi lol

^^Do not listen
Search a bit, "8v turbo project" yielded 600+ results and all of your answers. Honestly the counterflow motor is a pain in the ass to boost because of the manifolds. Get a crossflow head or a whole ABA, and pretty much any manifold/wastegate/turbo setup (just search and figure out what kind of power people make with different turbo and choose based on that) Also I wouldn't go ms on your first turbo project, you've got enough to do and it will be rewarding to just have a car that runs after you're done. I'd swap over to an ABA harness (and bottom end because the ABA block has a crank sensor you need) and then just get a C2 chip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you do want to go with megasquirt I have a 2.2 ECU, all sensors, relay board, cable, tb w/ tps etc. and some 440cc injectors for sale


----------

